# Mini Horse Trailer- where to find??



## nicmac74 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum but am really appreciating all the info. here. It is great!I am the new owner of two mini's and they are adorable. Just finished a little barn and fenced pasture for them. Am REALLY enjoying buying little fly sheets and the like. Such a joy!have attached a pic of Scampy as a foal...cheeky little guy.

Lola- Palomino 6 year old mare, 28 1/2 inches.

Scampy- Palomino Pinto gelding, 3 years old, 33.75 inches.

Anyhoo, I am looking everywhere for a used mini trailer in California and cannot find one anywhere!!If anyone can help or has any suggestions, it would be most helpful. I am considering buying a new one if all else fails.

Nicola

[attachmentid=183]


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Nicola and welcome to the forum from Ohio! We have a big horse trailer. You can always use a regular one and convert the dividers.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

If you can find a good used Mini trailer *anywhere* I would jump on it!




We have been searching for a good used Mini sized trailer for almost 2 years and they are HARD to find. Most we find for sale hold 4 or more Minis and we, like you, only have 2 so we don't need anything big. We priced Aluminum skin, steel frame trailers and they start about $5k for a new one.

Right now we have an old full sized 2 horse trailer, but we'd really love to have one that the boys can look out of!





Good luck on your search!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome here from Virginia!!!





I couldn't get the pictures to work, but the minis in your avatar look adorable





When it comes to mini trailers, I have two and love them both. Posting pictures to give you an idea of a range of what is out there in terms of trailers for miniatures.

The bumper pull pictured is one I bought used. It's a 1994 but is in excellent condition (kept under a roof always). It was made by Big Valley. It is 8' long, 5' tall, and 5' wide and can hold 3-4 minis.

The gooseneck is one that was custom made for me by Wrangler Trailers in Arkansas. It is 14' long, 6' tall, and 6' wide. 5 minis can ride in the stalls and if need be, I can swing the dressing room wall and put another 2-3 in there.


----------



## nicmac74 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ohh...am awfully envious of both your trailers! Guess I just need to keep on looking. It seems like they are rare as hen's teeth. I may have to go for a new one..I do like the Wrangler trailers and I know there is a dealer in California. Thank you for the compliment on the minis...they are such loves!



Jill said:


> Welcome here from Virginia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicmac74 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

That is a VERY cute pic of a snow covered mini nose! Wow...guess they really are rare if you have been looking for two years..guess people just hang on to them!I did see new ones for about $2700 online somewhere..will get back to you with the link. I don't know about the quality though..they looked like basic stock trailers on the website. Thanks!



NoddalottaFarm said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> If you can find a good used Mini trailer *anywhere* I would jump on it!
> 
> ...


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome from Iowa. I have no input on trailers as I just use my big horse trailer.


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't help with the trailer...but, I did want to say Welcome to the forum from - MO. You have found a great place here with alot of nice people.


----------



## mrsj (Jun 30, 2008)

Jill, I LOVE your trailers! I recently saw a converted minibus on horsedeals which looked really well done.


----------



## ionafarm (Jun 30, 2008)

Versatility Farm and Training Center has a used mini horse trailer for sale. It has three individual stalls in the front and two box stalls behind it. You can haul a lot of minis or haul a few along with all the tack and cart inside. It is newly reinforced, new floor and mats, new electric, new tires. Has a first coat of paint and I would give it a second coat.

If this sounds like anything anyone would be interested in email to [email protected]

Versatility Farm and Training Center has a used mini horse trailer for sale. It has three individual stalls in the front and two box stalls behind it. You can haul a lot of minis or haul a few along with all the tack and cart inside. It is newly reinforced, new floor and mats, new electric, new tires. Has a first coat of paint and I would give it a second coat.

If this sounds like anything anyone would be interested in email to [email protected]


----------



## Neil (Jun 30, 2008)

Nicola

Please contact me at [email protected] . I may be able to help you. I have some neighbors that had a Hart miniature horse trailer for sale last year and the last time drove by their place it was still there. I thought I had a photo on my PC but at the moment I can't find it.

I live about two hours east of you in Madera, CA. The trailer if it is still for sale is about two miles from me.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 30, 2008)

We had ours gooseneck trailer custom built from Wrangler Trailers as well as Jill's. They are wonderful to deal with and very honest and up front. Buddy will work with you to design your trailer from the bottom up and for what your needs are as well and money value. We are very happy with ours and wished that we had a bigger trailer made to haul more horses.

Ours holds 6 miniatures or shetlands and has a dressing room, roof rack for carts or hay and is very light and alot of extra options as well. Our fuel bill was cut in half compared to our other horse trailer that we used before buying this trailer.

Right now there is a trailer company out there right now that is in deep trouble with people ordering trailers and the customer has no trailer or a correct trailer title when delivered and these people are always skipping states. Bad new for alot of people and I know of two families here in pa that have had trouble with these people. If you want to know who this company is, please PM me.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jun 30, 2008)

I have my 2008 demo for sale right now. it is a 3 horse with tack area.


----------



## Meadow (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome from Rhode Island, way far on the other side! If you find a used big horse trailer, my husband converts them to "minis" with dividers and an installation bar. He has sent dividers to CA, KS, AZ, and just got back from Delaware installing dividers at Knowllac Miniature Horse Farm. Our website is: www.meadowbrookminis.com

Good luck in your search. Your two are very cute


----------



## bevann (Jun 30, 2008)

I LOVE my Mini dividers in my full size horse trailer.Used full size trailers are much easier to find and you have more buyers if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## horselover161 (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually used ebay to find my mini horse hauler. I purchased one of the Bob's haulers that fit in my truck. I had it shipped from California and absolutely love it. Shipping was pretty pricey, but I got a great deal on it.

If you are not in a huge rush to find a trailer, you might want to save a search in ebay. If you go to advanced searches, type in miniature horse trailer and how far you are willing to drive to pick one up. Then save the search. Everytime someone lists one, it will send you an email. Usually there are a couple listed every few months. Some of them are really nice and a good deal and others are just scary. There is currently one listed from Oregon. Who knows, maybe one will pop-up in your area.

Happy trailer hunting!

Tanya


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 1, 2008)

I use my big horse trailer with the regular stud dividers. I put 2 horses per stall, works out great for me. It is a 3 horse, and I can fit about 7 horses total(if none are too fat LOL).


----------



## nicmac74 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

You have mail!



Neil said:


> Nicola
> 
> Please contact me at [email protected] . I may be able to help you. I have some neighbors that had a Hart miniature horse trailer for sale last year and the last time drove by their place it was still there. I thought I had a photo on my PC but at the moment I can't find it.
> 
> I live about two hours east of you in Madera, CA. The trailer if it is still for sale is about two miles from me.




Hi Angela,

oohh...it looks nice!How much are you wanting for it and how much would shipping be to California?If you like, email me at [email protected]

Nicola



TrailersOutWest/MinisOutWest said:


> I have my 2008 demo for sale right now. it is a 3 horse with tack area.



Hi,

Thank you!They are both little darlings. The little mare, Lola, had a hiplocked foal about 6 weeks ago. It was awful apparently (it happened before I got her). She ended up at the clinic and the foal had to be removed. She had some bad nerve damage. i guess they had to vet tape her hind legs together so she could poop and stand. Anyway..she is doing great in such a short amount of time!!Her hind legs only splay if she is going any faster then a trot and she is getting her condition back slowly. She is so pretty and very very sweet and I only got her as a companion for the pal. pinto gelding. The get along brilliantly!

Have heard about the dividers and maybe it does make sense to convert a regular horse trailer?Sigh. So many decisions!! Thanks again for the info.



Meadow said:


> Welcome from Rhode Island, way far on the other side! If you find a used big horse trailer, my husband converts them to "minis" with dividers and an installation bar. He has sent dividers to CA, KS, AZ, and just got back from Delaware installing dividers at Knowllac Miniature Horse Farm. Our website is: www.meadowbrookminis.com
> 
> Good luck in your search. Your two are very cute





Thank you! Everyone seems very nice and SO helpful. I can't believe the replies to my trailer question.. very impressed and happy to have such a wealth of knowledge right there.







LisaF. said:


> I can't help with the trailer...but, I did want to say Welcome to the forum from - MO. You have found a great place here with alot of nice people.


----------



## dali1111 (Jul 2, 2008)

We have an old small big horse trailer. It is a small 2 horse trailer. We have three minis and two of them have been born and raised together so they do not need to be separated. We have one divider to keep the other horse seperate..We just made it ourselves ut of some good sturdy wood.


----------



## nicmac74 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow. That is impressive.



My DIY skills are fairly limited..sad but true. It seems like most people just convert a regular horse trailer. It does make sense. Back to the For Sale pages I go!



dali1111 said:


> We have an old small big horse trailer. It is a small 2 horse trailer. We have three minis and two of them have been born and raised together so they do not need to be separated. We have one divider to keep the other horse seperate..We just made it ourselves ut of some good sturdy wood.


----------



## uwharrie (Jul 2, 2008)

Am also looking for a mini trailer. I would prefer used if possible, I am in North Carolina.


----------

